# The Tiger Setup



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Projector: Optoma Ep719
Front Speakers: Sealed Madisound Recession Buster Kits
Surrounds: KEF 2001.2
Subwoofer: Custom 12" TC Sounds 1000
Receiver: HK AVR 247
Players: Panasonic BD-60
Onkyo CX-390
Amplifier: Behringer A500
Crossover: Behringer CX2310
Cables. All monoprice custom cable and banana plugs.
Stands Sanus 24"
Game system: Xbox 360
all APC power strips, conditioners and UPS.


----------

